# [SOLVED] Problem with ifconfig and network

## Ignatius881

Hello.

It seems that every time I install Gentoo, I've the same problem setting up my wireless network. This time my problem is with ifconfig. When I execute this command, two connections appear: eth0 and lo. But wlan0 doesn't appear, so I can't execute ifconfig wlan0 up.

It appears in iwconfig. Well, I've compiled my kernel with genkernel --menuconfig all, added rt2800 and so on as modules, installed wireless-tools and dhcpcd, executed only these commands:

```
# ln -s net.lo net.wlan0

# rc-update add net.wlan0 default
```

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-amd64.xml?part=1&chap=8#doc_chap2

And no more, I think.

I've followed these steps:

http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Wireless/Configuration#Manual_connection

Thanks in advance.Last edited by Ignatius881 on Sun Jul 22, 2012 3:29 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## NeddySeagoon

Ignatius881,

Are your kernel modules loaded ?

Do you need firmware for your device, have you put it in /lib/firmware and decpmpreesed it?

Is there any useful information in dmesg?

What does lsusb say your device is?

----------

## Ignatius881

 *NeddySeagoon wrote:*   

> Ignatius881,
> 
> Are your kernel modules loaded ?
> 
> Do you need firmware for your device, have you put it in /lib/firmware and decpmpreesed it?
> ...

 

Yes, my kernel modules are loaded. At least I included them as modules when I compiled my kernel, and I always do that when I (try to) install Gentoo.

I don't know if I need firmware. I always have connection to my router when I try and install other distros, I only have to write or select my point access and my password, and I've internet after that.

I didn't check dmesg, I'll do that when I have time. I didn't check lsusb either, but as my hardware is the same in every distribution, I think that no matter if I check that in this one (Fedora):

```
Bus 001 Device 002: ID 148f:3070 Ralink Technology, Corp. RT2870/RT3070 Wireless Adapter

Bus 001 Device 003: ID 0bda:0111 Realtek Semiconductor Corp. Card Reader

Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub

Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub

Bus 003 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub

Bus 004 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub

Bus 005 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
```

----------

## BillWho

 *Ignatius881 wrote:*   

> I don't know if I need firmware. I always have connection to my router when I try and install other distros, I only have to write or select my point access and my password, and I've internet after that.
> 
> 

 

It does require firmware

----------

## Ignatius881

 *BillWho wrote:*   

>  *Ignatius881 wrote:*   I don't know if I need firmware. I always have connection to my router when I try and install other distros, I only have to write or select my point access and my password, and I've internet after that.
> 
>  
> 
> It does require firmware

 

So I have to install the firmware, as I did many times before, I think, and problem solved, right?

----------

## NeddySeagoon

Ignatius881,

```
emerge linux-firmware
```

will install lots of firmware for you.  Your firmware is there too.

Problems solved ?

Maybe ... on to your next Gentoo learning opportunity anyway.

----------

## Ignatius881

Thanks again, NeddySeagoon and BillWho. Well, I wrote down the instructions in a file to not disturb here again, and I hope to never delete it   :Wink: 

Now, it's time to learn, use and enjoy Gentoo.

----------

